# Where do you short girls buy pants?



## toby_is_cute (May 16, 2008)

Any of you short girls out there know stores that have a good selection of pants or jeans in short sizes? Most of my pants are from Express, they have a good amount. But I am looking to branch out. I hate to get pants hemmed!


----------



## benzito_714 (May 17, 2008)

sometimes i can get some good ones from old navy-but yeah i have to get mine hemmed too-that's definitely on my to do list.


----------



## Kuuipo (May 17, 2008)

ROSS  always has lots of petite sizes for women.  Ross even has lots of men's pants with 30 inch inseams-for men who are like five three, five four.


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 17, 2008)

I second Ross, but also Marshall's, Old Navy, Gap, etc. Most of the stores have petite departments. If I want something really nice I usually go to Norsdtrom or Lord & Taylor. I can't recall the last time I had anything hemmed. All of my pants, jeans, etc are short or petite.


----------



## _tiffany (May 17, 2008)

I'm pretty sure Aeropostale and American Eagle have short sizes.  Macy's does too, I got a pair of "Zco" skinny jeans that fit me perfectly and I'm five two.


----------



## eye_pr0mise (May 17, 2008)

my cousins short and i know that she gets her
jeans from AE and (i think) Charlotte Russe.
But for pants that are a little long that she really
likes, she just gets them altered.


----------



## Pinkish*RED (May 17, 2008)

american eagle n i think blue notes have short jeans


----------



## jayne5787 (May 17, 2008)

I hate altering my jeans, especially my flared & bootcut ones because they make the flare smaller and they look weird with shoes. Anyway, I'm really, really short and I buy my jeans at PacSun and their Bullhead 0/Short jeans fit me perfectly. They have a bunch of different styles and washes...I think I have about 8 pairs of them. Oh, and I agree with American Eagle, but they only have a few selections.


----------



## LVobsessed (May 20, 2008)

You should try victoria's secret.com, they sell 30" and 29" inseams and I heard through a friend that nordstroms will hem you pants for free. but don't quote me on that one. hope this helps.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (May 21, 2008)

I like Charlotte Russe jeans for lower end and loooove love love Diesel jeans for designer denim! I'm 5'1.5" (yes the .5 counts haha I'm taking all I can get!) and they fit me perfectly


----------



## vandael (May 21, 2008)

i'm 5'2" and i usually get my jeans from express and gap, but i looooove some of the higher end stuff... especially joe's, citizens, and rock & republic. whenever i get jeans from nordstrom, they do hem them for free (if they're high end, not anything from BP). but i only get styles that are straight-legged/boot cut to be hemmed because i don't want to alter the shape. hemming is def not recommended for flares. trust me, they'll look funky. if possible, i try to buy two pairs of the same jeans if i REALLY like the fit: one short (for flats, sneakers) and another slightly longer (for heels).


----------



## sofabean (May 23, 2008)

i always end up getting mine hemmed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i found a really cheap place that does them for only $2 a pair! Before that, I was getting them hemmed for $8 a pair and that was already considered a discount at dry cleaning place since I brought in multiple pairs.

I'd definitely check out old navy if I were you. I also like forever 21 jeans. Even though they're long, they're cheap enough that getting them hemmed won't really add to the cost.


----------



## Janice (May 23, 2008)

Nordstroms petite department, I really don't go anywhere else since I discovered the brand Not your Daughters Jeans that Nordstrom carries. I am ALWAYS on the lookout for petite sizes on sale in any shop I'm in. I've scored good deals that way (Ann Taylor, Banana Republic, Gap, Lane Bryant, J Crew).


----------

